# Contacts Are Missing In New Rom



## DJJ (Nov 18, 2011)

new to this so I had my son help me root my phone and install a new rom, after this all seemed fine until I went to contacts, only showed about 7 out of 123. When I got the phone the dales person copied my data over from old phone, not sure where he put the contacts, on card or on system.had to revert back to original and there they are. any suggestions or ideas on how to fix this would be appreciated. Also I exported all contacts to card and can't find them on card.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

What rom did you install that they were missing from? And what rom are you running now?


----------



## BuddhaDroidX (Oct 4, 2011)

If you are on stock I would suggest syncing and backing up all of your contacts to your Google account and then when you flash a new rom one of the first options it gives you on the sign in screens is to Restore your apps and contacts from your Google acount...Its been a long time since I have been on stock other than sbfing to flash a new rom but it should be easy enuf to figure out how to back and restore you stuff....Also if you are going to get into flashing roms first understand it is more addictive than meth and make sure you ALWAYS read and reread the OP instructions that the Devs give for installing a particular rom and follow them to the tee...also ALWAYS make a nandroid backup before you flash and look up a term called sbf, get real familiar and comfortable with how to do it because sooner or later you WILL have to sbf your fone. Also install and learm how to use Titanium Backup from the market. It will save you a lot of time reinstalling your apps and saving your data. Its one of the few apps I definitely suggest getting the paid Pro version on but you can give it a spin first using the free version. Hope this helps and Welcome to the World of NonRecoverable Rom Addicts


----------



## BuddhaDroidX (Oct 4, 2011)

If you are on stock I would suggest syncing and backing up all of your contacts to your Google account and then when you flash a new rom one of the first options it gives you on the sign in screens is to Restore your apps and contacts from your Google acount...Its been a long time since I have been on stock other than sbfing to flash a new rom but it should be easy enuf to figure out how to back and restore you stuff....Also if you are going to get into flashing roms first understand it is more addictive than meth and make sure you ALWAYS read and reread the OP instructions that the Devs give for installing a particular rom and follow them to the tee...also ALWAYS make a nandroid backup before you flash and look up a term called sbf, get real familiar and comfortable with how to do it because sooner or later you WILL have to sbf your fone. Also install and learm how to use Titanium Backup from the market. It will save you a lot of time reinstalling your apps and saving your data. Its one of the few apps I definitely suggest getting the paid Pro version on but you can give it a spin first using the free version. Hope this helps and Welcome to the World of NonRecoverable Rom Addicts


----------



## BuddhaDroidX (Oct 4, 2011)

oops double post...hate it when that happens..lol


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm his son who was helping him root along with your guys help. He was running lgb 3.0, and he had to revert back to the original phone backup we did before installing lgb.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Buddha is correct in that there are market apps that will back up your contacts. Titanium backup is one and mybackup root is another. Also you can sign in to VZW online and do a backup of your contacts there and then export that to your gmail account that the phone is tied to. That way, whenever you flash a new rom and sign in to gmail during setup, they will restore on their own. That is the easiest way to do it IMO. With myback up root, you would install that and then open it up and run a backup of your data. Then when you flash the new rom, you would redownload mybackup root and go into it again and restore the data that way. I don't use titanium backup so I can't really say how to do it with that app.


----------



## BuddhaDroidX (Oct 4, 2011)

djj624 said:


> I'm his son who was helping him root along with your guys help. He was running lgb 3.0, and he had to revert back to the original phone backup we did before installing lgb.


First off you should be ashamed of yourself for corrupting your poor Dad by bringing him into the World of Roms...lol...just kidding...If you are familiar with roming and have backed all his stuff up right then I would say check the md5 on the lgb you installed and make sure its a good dl then try the flash again...its a good chance his contacts not all showing up was just a fluke the first time around...If same thing happens again I would just out of curiousity flash a different rom and see if it repeats If the contacts are showing up on the stock rom then they should restore when you sign into your Google account...If you are dead set on LGB being his rom of choice and problem persists I would look into the Liberty GB forum here and see if its a known issue...I havent been on Liberty for a long time and since coming over to Miui ICS have no plans on going back to any other rom..lol...Yes Its THAT GOOD Anyway I hope that I have been of some help and wish you lots of fun because that afterall is the purpose of roms anyway, right? The fun of exploring what our fones can really do regardless of the evil Verizon overlords...lol


----------



## BuddhaDroidX (Oct 4, 2011)

ugh...double post again..shame on you BuddhaDroidX..shame shame shame


----------



## BuddhaDroidX (Oct 4, 2011)

Cubfan is spot on with the MyBackup app...and Titanium Backup works very much in the same way...one thing to be careful of however when using either is restoring any system data between roms systems some of which do not play well together but since this is your Dad's first rom should be no probs


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Agreed with what previous posters said. I had this happen my first time on MIUI and my Google Sync was not Syncing and the only place where it was backed up was VZW Backup Assistant, but MIUI didn't have the Assistant so I wasn't able to get it back that way. Eventually I ran a backup assistant when I was SBFing one time (going from Froyo to GB) and when I was on stock I ran the backup assistant, THEN synced to google and exported a vCard. I'll always export a vCard now when flashing after that headache.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

I actually don't use backupassistant. I'd suggest syncing your contacts to your Gmail or exporting the contacts into a csv file to your sdcard. Then when you get on a new Rom, especially asop, just sign in and sync or if using the csv method, simply import the csv file.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

blackadept said:


> I actually don't use backupassistant. I'd suggest syncing your contacts to your Gmail or exporting the contacts into a csv file to your sdcard. Then when you get on a new Rom, especially asop, just sign in and sync or if using the csv method, simply import the csv file.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW


I would agree with this, its why I couldn't import from Assistant when I'm on MIUI. But it still saved my arse one time when I didn't make a vCard and my Google contact sync was messed up. If you do the csv/vCard route you should be fine regardless afaik.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

I've flashed just about every decent Dx rom over the last 18 months, and never had a problem syncing with Google. That is really all you should ever need for contacts.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> I've flashed just about every decent Dx rom over the last 18 months, and never had a problem syncing with Google. That is really all you should ever need for contacts.


Mine was the same way after it was fixed. I never checked it after I got my DX online (assuming that as my phone was set to sync it would) and it never did, so when i re-synced after an SBF and flash to MIUI, it just synced about 9 contacts that were existing on my Google account prior to me getting my DX (contacts on my gmail). Truly strange. After I SBF'd a different time and restored via Backup Assistant and then re-synced to Google it auto-populated it fully from there forward. I have no idea why it never did the initial sync between the time when I purchased it a year and a half ago and about a year after then when it caused the issue, just a strange bug. Thats why I always make the manual backup on the SD now.


----------

